
Poor quality sleep could increase Alzheimer's risk, research suggests - wlll
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/jul/10/poor-sleep-increases-risk-of-alzheimers-research-reveals
======
wlll
Submitted because of previous discussions of alternate, eg. polyphasic, sleep
patterns seen here.

